
Robot dog tries to herd sheep - nmstoker
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/av/technology-52762929/robot-dog-tries-to-herd-sheep
======
nmstoker
Seems effective, despite bringing to mind a robotically efficient recreation
of the senile dog and the poor sheep in Far From The Madding Crowd!

